# Webcomics?



## Eden (Sep 16, 2010)

You guys ready any?

Gunshow - FIGHT GANG
Nedroid Picture Diary
Boxer Hockey: Every Wednesday and Sunday


----------



## Mid (Sep 17, 2010)

March 7th, 2002 | Oh My Gods!

"Oh my Gods" is pretty awesome

I also heard that "Ctrl+Alt+Del" was decent but I haven't had the chance to read much.


----------



## JoeephGarcin (Nov 28, 2010)

hyperbole and a half
hitler hipster
dead philosophers
some i have started following


----------



## Mouse (Nov 28, 2010)

Cat and Girl


----------



## Dameon (Dec 15, 2010)

I like Sinfest. Especially because they're doing a string of hobo gags right now.
Sinfest: The Webcomic To End all Webcomics


----------



## Ivy (Dec 17, 2010)

I like Abstruse Goose and Hark! A Vagrant. Give 'em a looksee

Hark, a vagrant: 290

Abstruse Goose


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 17, 2010)

Mid said:


> March 7th, 2002 | Oh My Gods!
> I also heard that "Ctrl+Alt+Del" was decent but I haven't had the chance to read much.


 
CAD isn't very good anymore, it used to be great but has progressively gone down hill. Questionable Content is really good though.


----------



## Cobo (Dec 17, 2010)

Nedroid ftw! My favorite is pictures of sad children. Completely absurd yet remarkably accurate. Also, the perry bible fellowship. This is what I think of when I'm eating my cereal, makes breakfast much more interesting. And dinosaur comics for something silly and occasionally insightful, and XKCD if you're extra geeky.


----------

